

Adeo Ressi: If Common Stock Is Worthless, What Does That Mean for Entrepreneurship? - rowel
http://www.pehub.com/38110/if-common-stock-is-worthless-what-does-that-mean-for-entrepreneurship/

======
alain94040
Market forces are mostly to blame for the devaluation of common stock.

When you negotiate that first round with the VCs, it's all about who has more
power in the negotiation. A known weakness of the newbie entrepreneur is that
they don't know all the tricks that VCs put as hidden terms.

That's one reason I like Adeo's initiatives to bring transparency and shed the
light on the VC industry's practices.

